# Beckhoff HMI Visu Scollbalken



## Anaconda55 (8 Januar 2009)

Hallo ich das Problem mit der Beckhoff HMI Visu, das hier immer störende Scrollbalken angezeigt werden.

Wie kann ich diese unterdrücken?


----------



## Brro87 (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo

Wiso kommt bei dir den ein Scrollbalken?
Hast du die Visu nicht angepasst?

... aber egal!

Versuch's mal im INI-File (TwinCat PLC Control.ini)...
.. suche dort "AutoScroll" und schreib da ma "No" anstatt "Yes".
der Scrollbalken solte jetzt eigentlich verschwinden.

Gruess Roman


----------



## Anaconda55 (10 Januar 2009)

Hab ich schon gemacht Scrollbalken ist immer noch da.
Weis auch keine Antwort warum überhaupt einer da ist, es ist auf jeden Fall einer da.


----------



## Fx64 (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ist in Deinem Projekt eine Masterfolie?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2009)

Fx64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist in Deinem Projekt eine Masterfolie?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Erklär doch bitte einfach was wäre wenn eine drin ist. Das hilft dann ihm wenn es so ist und/oder einem anderen wenn er danach sucht (wo bei ich die Verwendung der Suchfunktion immer noch für ein Gerücht halte).

Danke ;o)


----------



## Fx64 (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

das siehst Du an den ObjektProperties der Visuseiten. Die Masterfolie blendet sich dann in die anderen Visuseiten ein. Welche TwinCAT Version ist das? Der Support konnte keinen Tipp geben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2009)

Fx64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das siehst Du an den ObjektProperties der Visuseiten. Die Masterfolie blendet sich dann in die anderen Visuseiten ein. Welche TwinCAT Version ist das? Der Support konnte keinen Tipp geben?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Was eine Masterfolie ist, ist schon klar aber was hat das mit dem Scrollbalken zu tun? 
Ich kenne das von der Codesys Visu so das die Masterfolie genau so groß ist wie die Visu-Seiten die dann die Masterfolie verwenden.

Die Masterfolie ist ja im Prinzip nur eine andere Ebene und man kann noch enscheiden ob die Masterfolie vor oder hinter der andern Visu-Seiten liegen soll. 
Ich kenn die Umsetzung Beckhoff HMI ja nicht aber ich würde mal prüfen ob auch keine der Visuseiten über den Rand hinaus geht (keine Ahnung was das für auswirkungen hätte aber prüfen würd ich das).


----------



## Fx64 (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo zotos,

das stimmt schon - könnte aber sein, dass es in diesem Zusammenhang und der aktuellen Version hin und wieder der Scrollbalken auftaucht, wenn eine Masterfolie verwendet wird. Natürlich ist vorher zu prüfen, ob Objekte ausserhalb des Bereiches liegen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Anaconda55 (10 Januar 2009)

Grundsätzlich verwende ich eine Masterfolie. Ich muss das Projekt noch einmal überprüfen.

Ist aber doch schade das hier keine Option eingebaut wurde das die Scrollbalken geforced unterdrückt werden ...

Der Beckhoff Support gibt mir keine Antwort mehr.
Wenn die nicht weiterwissen sagen die immer sie rufen zurück und dann melden sie sich einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Fx64 (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo Anaconda,

zum Antworten ist der Beckhoff Support ja aber da  vielleicht einfach nochmal eine eMail als Nachfrage schicken und wenn das nicht hilft, vielleicht das Vertriebsbüro in Deiner Nähe anmailen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Brro87 (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo Anaconda

Das dein Problem, mit der Master-Folie zusammenhängen kann, finde ich pers. ziemlich unwahrscheinlich! @Fx64 Sorry!

Wie sieht es mit deinen anderen Einstellungen aus... hast du alle geprüft?
Also die im TwinCat, und die im Ini-File....
da gibt es ja...
- AutoScroll
- ShowNumbers
- GridSize
- Zoom
Und natürlich die verschiedenen Grössenangaben... der Visu! -> Den, aus irgendeinem Grund muss ja die Visu denken, sie brauche eine Scrollbalken!

Aprobo Scrollbalken, wie sieht er den aus... (also ich weiss schon was ein Scrollbalken ist).. i meine, kans du wirklich Scrollen, oder ist er einfach da und der Balken, ist nicht verschiebbar....?

Gruess
Roman


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 Januar 2009)

Ich kann wirklich scrollen. Wenn ich auf ein anderes Bild wechsele dann verschwinden die Balken kurz und dann kommen die wieder.

Muss jetzt dann schnell an mein Notebook dann poste ich die INI hier ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 Januar 2009)

```
[TwinCAT PLC Control]
VisuWidth=800
VisuHeight=600
WindowShowCmd=3
WindowLeft=420
WindowTop=0
WindowRight=1264
WindowBottom=1013
StepHeight=4
StepWidth=8
SFCDispAttributes=1
MinCommentSize=0
MaxCommentSize=4
WatchPercent=39
MultiVariableDist=200
Toolbar=Yes
Statusbar=Yes
DeclTables=No
Size=-15
FaceWeight=400
Face=Courier New
RectMode=0
DisplayMode=1
ProjectInfoAuto=No
Autoformat=Yes
Autodeclare=No
Autoload=Yes
UserName=
UserInitals=
UserCompany=
LibraryExtension=h66
Backup=Yes
Autosave=Yes
AutosaveInterval=10
ColorNumbers=12632256
ColorBreakPos=8355711
ColorBreakPoint=16776960
ColorBreakCurrent=255
ColorFlow=65280
ColorMonitor=16711680
ColorSnapShot=16711935
COM_PORT=2
CommentWidth=10
SFCUseIECSteps=No
Italic=No
DisplayPrinterBorders=No
F4IgnoresWarnings=No
POULanguage=ST
SaveBeforeCompile=No
TabWidth=2
Language=German
NoMonitoringOfComplexTypes=No
ObjectInOwnFile=No
MaxNumOfPOUs=2048
EniUserCaseSensitive=No
LDCommentSize=1
LDVarSize=1
ContactsWithComments=No
NetworkBreaks=No
ReplaceAddressWithSymbol=No
ShowAddress=No
SetContactComment=No
ShowVariableDefinitionPerRung=No
CharSet=0
MDIInterface=Yes
ShowPOUBitmaps=Yes
Autocomponent=Yes
XMLEncoding=ISO-8859-1
VisuDir=
SaveENICredentials=Yes
BaudRate=19200
StopBits=1
Parity=0
InputLogging=No
LogFile=
VisCompile=No
DefaultWaitTime=2200
DownloadWaitTime=20000
ShowGrid=Yes
EnableGrid=Yes
AutoScroll=No
ShowNumbers=No
GridSize=10
Zoom=100
BestFit=No
WithBitmap=No
TraceDisplayGrid=Yes
ArchiveSelection=671
[Log]
SeparateDir=No
MaxSessions=50
Active=No
FilterUserActions=Yes
FilterInternalActions=Yes
FilterStatusChanges=Yes
FilterExceptions=Yes
```


----------



## Brro87 (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo Anaconda

Probier mal deinen Eintrag "GridSize" auf 1 zu stellen.
Evtl. könnte das die Lösung sein.

Ich vermute eben, das sich der Rahmen aussen dazu rechnet... so wie TwinCat es zum Teil bei anderen Visuelementen auch macht...

Sonst sehe ich gerade nichts auffähliges.... 
aber ich werde dein INI-File noch mit anderen, älteren, Ini-Files vergleichen. Poste mein Ergebnis dann später!

Gruess Roman


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

@ Anaconda

Eine andere Möglichleit sehe ich darin, dass du den Zoom-Eintrag verkleinerst. Ist halt aber nur sinnvoll wenn es dann trotzdem noch lesbar ist.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Brro87 (14 Januar 2009)

@ Cerberus

Das mit dem Zoom-Eintrag, ist nur eine Behebung des Problemes und nicht der Ursache, und dann noch eine sehr Unschöne, Sorry!

@ Anaconda

Also, ich habe, dein Ini- File, noch mit meinen Verglichen, ausser das ich, je nach Version vom TwinCat/CoDeSys, sehr viele Einträge gar nicht mehr habe, oder nur vereinzelt... habe ich nicht keine Mögliche Ursache mehr gesehen.

Bist du dir sicher das dein Panel... die, im Ini-File angegebene, Grösee hat?
Kommt dein Scrollbalken auf allen Seiten?

Wie müssen wir diesen Scrollbalken vorstellen, geht es hier um Millimeter, oder Zentimeter?

Gruess Roman


----------



## Anaconda55 (14 Januar 2009)

Man kann schon ziemlich weit Scrollen, ungefähr um die hälfte der Seite.
Scrollbalken kommen auf allen Seiten/Bildern
Die INI auf der Steuerung ist identisch ...


----------



## zotos (14 Januar 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> ```
> [TwinCAT PLC Control]
> VisuWidth=800
> VisuHeight=600
> ...



Die Einträge WindowLeft, WindowTop, WindowRight und WindowBottom finde ich seltsam.

Ich würde es mal mit:
[TwinCAT PLC Control]
VisuWidth=800
VisuHeight=600
WindowShowCmd=3
WindowLeft=0
WindowTop=0
WindowRight=800
WindowBottom=600
...[/code][/quote]
versuchen.


Versuch macht klug.


----------



## MarkusP (30 März 2009)

*Scrollbalken bei Verwendung der Master Folie*

Hallo, 
ich hatte das selbe Problem, es scheint wenn Du im TWINCAT die Master Folie in einem Bild verwendest dann wird in das Bild ein Objekt vom Typ Visualisierung eingefügt welches Left=-1 und Top=-1 hat, daraus resultieren die Scrollbalken. 
Lösung: Verwende keine Master Folie in dem Sinn, füge selbst in jedes Bild ein Objekt vom Typ Visualisierung ein mit 0,0,1024,768 setze das Objekt ganz nach hinten und verlinke diese mit deiner Master Folie.

mfg MarkusP
:TOOL:


----------

